# HORMONE LEVELS



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Haven't posted in ages, but loads has happened.  I've had 2 unsuccessful IVF attempts this year.  The first, they managed to collect 3 eggs, but only one was viable and ended up in a BFN.  The second, they were only able to collet 1 egg, but it was not good enough to fertilise.  Absolutely devastated.

I had signed up for a course of 3 IVF sessions and all have to be completed within 12 months  My conultant suggested that maybe I should consider an egg donor, but I've just had my FSH test which was 6.7, LH 3.8 and oestradiol at 1.8?  The nurse says that the levels are good, but are they good enough for another shot using my own egg, or should I quit wasting money and just go for a donor?

What do you think?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you have the AMH test ? 

Also, I don't understand your oestradial result - what measurement is that in? It sounds really low.

As you've already had two unsuccesful attempts I would advise moving onto donor eggs - if your results were more encouraging it might be worth a shot but do you want to put yourself through more potential disappointment? At 42, sadly, you're looking at about a 5% chance of success with your own eggs - 95% chance of failure. With donor eggs you're looking at around 60% chance of success. Huge, huge difference.  Just depends whether you feel ready to let go of having your own biological child.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I must say I'm also confused by your E2 (oestradiol) level ? What was it measured in ie what's the unit measurement pg/ml or pmol/l ?

High E2 can suppress FSH and make it appear lower. Personally I'd question the result you've been given and get the unit measurement.

This is what I was given for FSH & LH:

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 IU/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 IU/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve (all in IU/l):
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

Oestradiol....

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

and here's what I found whilst searching the boards....it also shows how different labs do use varying ranges...

different clinics ranges for FOLLICULAR PHASE - oestradiol (E2)
37-539 pmol/l
40-606 pmol/l
75-250 pmol/l

...and more info on this link but it's US website so do check the unit measurements as they vary and if compare wrong measurements takes the interpretation out of context.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

It is ultimately your choice as to whether you use your own eggs or DE. Personally (and this is my opinion, maybe not shared by others), I would use my own eggs if my hormone results were fine....but then if you've not responded that well previously then you do need to way the pros and cons up.

My hormone results have been similar to yours (I'm 40 now), back in Feb my FSH was 7.3 iu/L and I've just had all tested again yesterday (including AMH) as due to start another IVF in October. I've been lucky and responded well (sometimes too well!) during all our previous fresh IVFs and have had top grade embryos/blastocysts....and we intend to use my own eggs again this time....which will be our 5th fresh IVF. I've also had 2 natural FETs, both of which resulted in chemical pregnancies (plus had 3 early mc's naturally - 2 in 2005, before we started IVF and then another in July this year).

As you're a poor responder, are they considering changing your protocol/drugs for next treatment if you used your own eggs ?

Good luck, whatever you decide. 
Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I had to call the clinic again and asked about E2 and she said 152.  Nurse says that my hormone levels are good for my age, but that's still not an indication of egg quality.

I'm more inclined now to go down the line of egg donor.  I've been on long protocol of treatment using my own eggs and they have suggested using short protocol this time round.  

It's all such a mine field.  I now we have to keep lookin forward, but I manage to sustain a pregnancy to 22 weeks last year, and it was my first go at IVF.


----------

